# Greystones to Dundrum Town Centre



## Aimee (10 Nov 2008)

Ok, firstly I am very bad when it comes to getting around Dublin so forgive what may seem a laughable question to some .........

I am looking for the best option of getting from Greystones to Dundrum Town Centre with least hassle!!   Will be in Greystones and just fancy a leisurely visit to browse around the shops.

Thanks in advance, A.


----------



## cinders (10 Nov 2008)

If you are driving, get on the motorway & take the slip road for Sandyford.  Go up the slip road & take the exit directly opposite (2nd turn, don't go around the round about).  This will take you to another roundabout - take the 2nd turn which brings you to a 3rd roundabout, take the 3rd turn (i think!) & keep on going straight down this road - few more lights / roundabouts, but you can't miss the shopping centre!  You can get better directions from the AA route planner - http://www.aaireland.ie/routes/ .  If you are using public transport, check out [broken link removed]


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2008)

cinders said:


> If you are driving, get on the motorway & ..


 
.. head north  !

Also, a '_leisurely_' browse around Dundrum may not be possible at the weekend.


----------



## cinders (10 Nov 2008)

TarfHead said:


> .. head north  !


 
oops, that's quite a vital part of the trup alright!!


----------



## Aimee (10 Nov 2008)

cinders said:


> If you are driving, get on the motorway & take the slip road for Sandyford. Go up the slip road & take the exit directly opposite (2nd turn, don't go around the round about). This will take you to another roundabout - take the 2nd turn which brings you to a 3rd roundabout, take the 3rd turn (i think!) & keep on going straight down this road - few more lights / roundabouts, but you can't miss the shopping centre! You can get better directions from the AA route planner - http://www.aaireland.ie/routes/ . If you are using public transport, check out [broken link removed]


 

THank you Cinders!

I took a look at the journey planner - it has me baffled, sorry!  If I was to get the Dart from Greystones where would I travel to ??


----------



## Cheeus (10 Nov 2008)

The dart to Dundrum really doesn't work. You'd have to get off city centre and then walk and get the luas from Stephen's Green.

The motor way is much more straight forward than it looks on the aaroute planner. That stretch of motorway is great. Just take the Dundrum/Sandyford exit off the M50 and follow the signs for Dundrum. You really can't go wrong. The shopping centre will be manic but there's always spaces in one or other of the car parks.

If you are following AA directions from Greystones to Dundrum just be aware that there is an error in them - it says enter Dun Laoghaire instead of Dundrum at one point! It's easier to just follow the road signs.


----------



## Aimee (10 Nov 2008)

Cheeus said:


> The dart to Dundrum really doesn't work. You'd have to get off city centre and then walk and get the luas from Stephen's Green.
> 
> The motor way is much more straight forward than it looks on the aaroute planner. That stretch of motorway is great. Just take the Dundrum/Sandyford exit off the M50 and follow the signs for Dundrum. You really can't go wrong. The shopping centre will be manic but there's always spaces in one or other of the car parks.
> 
> If you are following AA directions from Greystones to Dundrum just be aware that there is an error in them - it says enter Dun Laoghaire instead of Dundrum at one point! It's easier to just follow the road signs.


 
Thanks Cheeus, driving it is then


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2008)

Cheeus said:


> The motor way is much more straight forward than it looks on the aaroute planner. That stretch of motorway is great. Just take the Dundrum/Sandyford exit off the M50 and follow the signs for Dundrum. You really can't go wrong. .. just follow the road signs.


 
From Greystones, head for N11 (Wexford Road) and take right turn to head towards Dublin (It's been a while since I drove that road and I think they've since upgraded the junction).

On the main road (dual carriageway) keep on main road - after a couple of miles it merges with the M50. The junction you need is number 13. At the signs, keep left to take the off ramp going uphill to a roundabout at Sandyford. Take the second exit off this roundabout to get on to a narrower road that runs parallel to the main M50 - there is a high wall (on right) seperating the two. That road then heads downhill to a roundabout.

At that roundabout take an effective right turn (go round three-quarters) under the M50 to another roundabout. At this point watch out for signs for Dundrum. The exit you need is, I think, what looks like the third exit but is, in reality, the second as what looks like the first exit is 'No Entry' for you.


----------

